# Tricks to train? Possible jobs to give?



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Try going thru the AKC trick training on your own, and also the AKC Canine Good Citizen training.

AKC training - get certified or just good things to know and train
AKC Canine Good Citizen - mix or pure breed








Canine Good Citizen (CGC) – American Kennel Club


AKC’s Canine Good Citizen program is the gold standard of behavior for dogs in our communities. One million dogs, purebred and mixed breed, have earned CGC.




www.akc.org





AKC Trick Dog - mix or pure breed - get certified or just fun things to learn








AKC Trick Dog – American Kennel Club







www.akc.org


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I find what dogs need to do most is sniff - any games that require him to use his nose will help. Hunt the treat is the easiest, but you could progress to more formal nose work games around the house. I've often thought that a dab of a recognisable scent on frequently mislaid items like car keys and spectacles, followed by teaching the dog to distinguish between them and eventually be able to find them would be a hugely useful skill, especially for those of us who are getting older!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Try going thru the AKC trick training on your own, and also the AKC Canine Good Citizen training.
> 
> AKC training - get certified or just good things to know and train
> AKC Canine Good Citizen - mix or pure breed
> ...


Thank you, @Rose n Poos! Forgot about AKC's Trick Dog. I do want to get Sisko CGC certified, it's going to be a while I think. So far he would pass test 1 😬


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

fjm said:


> I find what dogs need to do most is sniff - any games that require him to use his nose will help. Hunt the treat is the easiest, but you could progress to more formal nose work games around the house. I've often thought that a dab of a recognisable scent on frequently mislaid items like car keys and spectacles, followed by teaching the dog to distinguish between them and eventually be able to find them would be a hugely useful skill, especially for those of us who are getting older!


I would love to do that! It would be incredibly useful! I know for Schutzhund part of it is noseworks, but wouldn't it be cool if there was just nosework training that intense?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nosework: Exhaust Your Dog & Teach Impulse Control (No Shoes Needed) | Journey Dog Training







journeydogtraining.com





This may give you some ideas on teaching nose work.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The Do More with Your dog groups on Facebook have a ton of videos on how to train things and trick training ideas and instructors who will certify the tricks. The instructor I follow is really flexible about write in tricks and using makeshift equipment. Plus, you can film tricks as you go so no need to have everything at the same time. Sisko might be able to pass the Novice level already. 

Annie's favourite tricks are peekaboo (come between my legs), leg weaves and jumping up on objects/jumping between platforms. We practice on walks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenris-wolf said:


> After playing with the flirt pole and running Sisko is tired, but still needs something to do mentally. Does anyone have any tips or ideas for tricks I could teach him that he might like? (So far he does "paw" and "touch") Or jobs that I could give him after I trained it to him?


Oi Beatrice was a mischievous pup, I taught her paw, high five, wave, spin right, spin left, pirouette, army crawl, roll over, say your prayers
Bea taught herself to open cabinets.
Useful was trade up found objects for treats, this is handy for dropped pills and dead mice.
Also taught Bea to alert when Walter was vomiting or stealing dog food very handy


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Kyra Sundance's _101 Dog Tricks_ is a good place to start. She introduces the tricks in order, so you build on the skills previously learned. She also suggests hand signals to associate with the tricks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can do a number of things with testing through videos CGC, trick dogs and rally novice, and now intermediate rally too. All thorugh AKC.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's Peggy's list:

Sit
Touch (nose to hand or nose to object)
Lie down
Lie down while touching target
Chin down
Lay on side (this will eventually be rollover...maybe....lol)
Up from down to sit
Up from sit to stand
Up onto object (either four paws or just front paws, anything from a target to a box to the couch)
Down off object 
Spin left
Spin right
Go around an object (this is surprisingly adorable)
Go to your mat/bed/any clearly defined space
In/Out (kiddie pool, bathtub, etc.)
Basic recall
Over (my leg or an obstacle; also originally taught her to jump my arm, but I do NOT recommend this)
Catch ball in mouth (up close or from a distance)
Wait/Stay/Freeze
Automatic wait at threshold
Get a tossed treat or toy when cued
Find it (hidden toy)

I think that covers it.

I'm currently working on "Go say hi" to (hopefully) teach polite greetings, and army crawl (which is ridiculously cute).

If Peggy's antsy, I'll go through pretty much this entire list in random order, using a clicker and a pocket full of her treat kibble. It's a fun, quick way to burn mental energy in a low-distraction environment.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Kyra Sundance's _101 Dog Tricks_ is a good place to start. She introduces the tricks in order, so you build on the skills previously learned. She also suggests hand signals to associate with the tricks.


Yes!! I love that book! Just a warning, however, quite a few of the tricks require props :/.
Some of Fluffy’s tricks that we’re working out the kinks on are:
Bow
Sit pretty
Tap the target

And he knows:
Crawl
Sit
Down
Stay
High five (slap my hand!)
Shake (let me hold your paw!)
Stand up
Dance
Roll over
Jump on an object
Jump in the air

In addition to nose work, have you thought about freestyle?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Nosework: Exhaust Your Dog & Teach Impulse Control (No Shoes Needed) | Journey Dog Training
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, @Mufar42!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> The Do More with Your dog groups on Facebook have a ton of videos on how to train things and trick training ideas and instructors who will certify the tricks. The instructor I follow is really flexible about write in tricks and using makeshift equipment. Plus, you can film tricks as you go so no need to have everything at the same time. Sisko might be able to pass the Novice level already.
> 
> Annie's favourite tricks are peekaboo (come between my legs), leg weaves and jumping up on objects/jumping between platforms. We practice on walks.


I feel like I actually need Facebook now, because there's too much that I'm missing out on🥺


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Yes!! I love that book! Just a warning, however, quite a few of the tricks require props :/.
> Some of Fluffy’s tricks that we’re working out the kinks on are:
> Bow
> Sit pretty
> ...


I have not😨 maybe I should look into it too!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

cowpony said:


> Kyra Sundance's _101 Dog Tricks_ is a good place to start. She introduces the tricks in order, so you build on the skills previously learned. She also suggests hand signals to associate with the tricks.


Thank you, @cowpony! I added it on my list of what to get from Chewy/Amazon.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh! If we are listing tricks ...

Sit, down, stand
Left and right paws standing, sitting, and down
Wave left and right paws (left isnt ad good yet)
Paw touch target
Nose touch target
Follow a target stick
Nose touch hand
Peekaboo
Side and place (sit on left side either circling around me or from the front)
Front (sit at front)
Cross your paws left and right (adorable, took SO LONG to train)
Spin
Over and under an obstacle
2 feet up on an obstacle
Platform jump
Go to crate/ go to bed
Up and down on a low table
Crawl
Bow
Turn on/off a floor button for a lamp
Catch a toy
Fetch to hand
Barrel racing
Stay at a distance. 3 commands at a distance (sit, stand, down)

I honestly forget what else we did for DMWYD, it's super fun.


Fenris-wolf said:


> I feel like I actually need Facebook now, because there's too much that I'm missing out on🥺


 I got Facebook back in university after almost failing a math midterm because I couldnt join the group where people shared previous exams - that prof gave awful difficult midterms, and used exactly the same ones with slightly different numbers each year. I dont use my real name, I seldom check it, but it is definitely nice to have for all the stupid only on FB things.


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Try going thru the AKC trick training on your own, and also the AKC Canine Good Citizen training.
> 
> AKC training - get certified or just good things to know and train
> AKC Canine Good Citizen - mix or pure breed
> ...


Thanks! A bored Poodle is a bad Poodle.... 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here's Peggy's list:
> 
> Sit
> Touch (nose to hand or nose to object)
> ...


Wow! So impressed! 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

In addition to the basic tricks and training we also have Bobby help us “carry” things. It’s a job for him and it has helped him learn when he can and can’t use his mouth on things. 😉 His mouth can’t touch the item until we say, “Carry.”
He “carries” his grooming bag and rug, some cardboard things we bring to the recycling bin, my socks, and anything else we deem appropriate for him to “carry.” Basically we carry the larger items and he gets to hold the item along with us. We find it quite endearing as he helps. Then we say “Drop” when the job is done. He practically lives to “help” us! 😂 
He adores puzzle games and “Find It” games too. And the dog likes to sniff like there is no tomorrow so we do sniffy walks. 
This may not be appropriate for all dogs but in teaching “Off,” which he is very good at, we also taught him to “hug” us. So he is allowed to jump up when we say “Hug” and only then which is the followed by “Off.” I wouldn’t recommend this for everyone but it worked great for us. And a favorite with the grandkids is “Pound It” rather than shake or paw.😉


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Spottytoes said:


> In addition to the basic tricks and training we also have Bobby help us “carry” things. It’s a job for him and it has helped him learn when he can and can’t use his mouth on things. 😉 His mouth can’t touch the item until we say, “Carry.”
> He “carries” his grooming bag and rug, some cardboard things we bring to the recycling bin, my socks, and anything else we deem appropriate for him to “carry.” Basically we carry the larger items and he gets to hold the item along with us. We find it quite endearing as he helps. Then we say “Drop” when the job is done. He practically lives to “help” us! 😂
> He adores puzzle games and “Find It” games too. And the dog likes to sniff like there is no tomorrow so we do sniffy walks.
> This may not be appropriate for all dogs but in teaching “Off,” which he is very good at, we also taught him to “hug” us. So he is allowed to jump up when we say “Hug” and only then which is the followed by “Off.” I wouldn’t recommend this for everyone but it worked great for us. And a favorite with the grandkids is “Pound It” rather than shake or paw.😉


That's so cute😭!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charlie's Person said:


> Wow! So impressed!
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I usually am, too, and then a day like today rolls around _when she won't even lie down_. Just stares off into the distance before going into full meltdown mode.

She keeps me humble. 
Fenris, do you use a clicker?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Fenris, do you use a clicker


I do! I have 4 of them. I had started using just the clicker instead of a marker word because Sisko responds better to the clicker instead. His loose leash walking seems to be getting better again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good job, you two


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## McSuzie (May 10, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> After playing with the flirt pole and running Sisko is tired, but still needs something to do mentally. Does anyone have any tips or ideas for tricks I could teach him that he might like? (So far he does "paw" and "touch") Or jobs that I could give him after I trained it to him?


wow, after reading all these tricks I feel like I’d best get moving! At 16 wks Quincy knows
Sit
Hump
Stand
Hump
Recall
Hump

He will do all of these if he knows I have a treat. Humping is a freebie 
Down


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The mental tasks my Spoo and I both love:

The things my Spoo most likes to do involve going and finding things I specify and bringing them to me ( like finding my keys or phone and bringing them to me, etc), or taking something and putting it elsewhere (like laundry to the basket, or toys to the toy box, etc)

The initial training for them involves many linked commands, but in the end is one command for a complicated task that involves effort on his side. They are super useful to me tasks, and involve much more of his brain than just a trick.

The most useful command? "What did I say?" He is sometimes distracted when I say something the first time, but he hears it, or sees the body language que, on some level. When I say "What did I say?" he stops and thinks, and almost always gets it right and is so proud of himself!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well Renn has recently taught me a trick...He has one ball he likes to play with inside the house. He occasionally would lose iit under the hutch or my chair but that happened infrequently. Now he actually takes his snout and tosses it under the hutch, then gives a bark and looks at me. I finally figured out he is purposely doing this to make me get up from the computer, get the ball and toss it back to him. He now does it on average 10x while I"m on the computer. LOL So he has trained me to this trick.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Mufar42 said:


> Well Renn has recently taught me a trick...He has one ball he likes to play with inside the house. He occasionally would lose iit under the hutch or my chair but that happened infrequently. Now he actually takes his snout and tosses it under the hutch, then gives a bark and looks at me. I finally figured out he is purposely doing this to make me get up from the computer, get the ball and toss it back to him. He now does it on average 10x while I"m on the computer. LOL So he has trained me to this trick.


Lol


----------

